# Rural hotels in Spain



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Many people think that Spain is a country full of beaches, with plenty of sunshine and lots of places like Benidorm or Ibiza. From here, I want to show the other Spain, inland Spain, a Spain unknown to most, where a person can stay in a small hotel in the countryside and enjoy the wonderful landscapes:

*HOTEL CASA DO BATAN, province of Lugo (Galicia)*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*HOTEL LA CORTE DE LUGAS, Asturias*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*HOTEL LA POSADA DE SOMO, Cantabria*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*HOTEL EL BALCON DE LA VERA, province of Cáceres (Extremadura)*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*HOTEL ALODIA, Huesca (Aragón)*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*HOTEL TORRE DE URIZ, Navarra*


----------



## DIP Diario (Jan 18, 2012)

DidacXavier said:


> *HOTEL ALODIA, Huesca (Aragón)*


Bonita vista, y el fondo tampoco está mal (aumentando hambre...)

It is normal for people living in northern countries seeking sun when they come to Spain, but those who try other things tend to repeat. Also, I suppose that many people outside Spain dlo not know they are different north and south of Spain.

It's a different kind of tourism.


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*HOTEL LA POSADA DE LA VILLA, Zamora (Castilla y León)*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*HOTEL RURAL LA BOTICA, Guadalajara (Castilla-La Mancha)*


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

These are gorgeous!


----------

